# What shorts do you wear when Mountain Biking?



## Bookmen (May 25, 2010)

What shorts do you wear when Mountain Biking?

I was just curious as to what shorts people wear when Mountain Biking. I know some people may switch depending on the weather but I just wanted to the majority of the time which bike shorts you wear when Mountain biking.

My apologies, when I refer to MTB shorts I'm referring to the more cargo style shorts made for MTB vs Spandex Chamois that are usually just worn when road cycling. Understand that majority of riders will have Chamois under their MTB shorts. But more curious as to what style people prefer to wear MTBing.


----------



## Brandon5132 (Feb 17, 2011)

Cycling shorts under cargo's:thumbsup:


----------



## Bookmen (May 25, 2010)

basically MTB shorts, lol


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Bookmen said:


> What shorts do you wear when Mountain Biking?
> 
> I was just curious as to what shorts people wear when Mountain Biking. I know some people may switch depending on the weather but I just wanted to the majority of the time which bike shorts you wear when Mountain biking.


My mtb shorts are cycling shorts and my cycling shorts are mtb shorts.

I use mtb/cycling knickers in cooler weather.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

And tights when it is too cold for knickers.


----------



## Bookmen (May 25, 2010)

shiggy said:


> My mtb shorts are cycling shorts and my cycling shorts are mtb shorts.
> 
> I use mtb/cycling knickers in cooler weather.


My apologies, when I refer to MTB shorts I'm referring to the more cargo style shorts made for MTB and not just Spandex Chamois that are usually just worn when road cycling.


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

I wear cycling bibs when I MTB. I just find them more comfortable on a bike.


----------



## Blueliner (Apr 5, 2010)

Warm weather mode; Tighty padded cycling shorts under Rockgardn Karma (baggy cargo style, covers knees good), or bargain basement Addidas x training polyester shorts, (cheap and durable, my wife says my arse looks good in them)

In cooler weather wear underarmour base layer pants (tights) between padded cycling shorts and above mentioned shorts.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

baggies over some chamios. mnt bike shorts i guess.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

+1 for both- like 75%/25%... cycling shorts when warmer and baggy shorts (some of the time) when colder or I wanna carry stuff w/o a Camelback, etc.


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

Bibs FTW. Sometimes I wear baggies over them but prefer just cycling shorts: nothing to get snagged, less sweaty.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Brandon5132 said:


> Cycling shorts under cargo's:thumbsup:


same, or just cargos if I don't think I'll be sitting much.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

fox ranger shorts. no chamois underneath. I've done some long 3-4 hour days and never felt like I needed it. just set my saddle at the right angle and no real soreness. never relly got the chaffing either.


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

I use a pair of old soccer shorts, they match my bike and they have a nice comfortable liner to keep the jiblies in place:thumbsup:


----------



## dimitrin (Nov 23, 2008)

board shorts over chamois


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I wear bibs the majority of the time, sometimes I put on a pair of cycling baggies.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

90% of the time roadie bibs under MTB shells/outers. So both I guess...


----------



## bobdole (Mar 13, 2008)

the tightest, whitest lycra i can find.


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

...you mean you guys actually wear something at all on your legs?


----------

